# Ledgestone: Conceiling unfinished/cut edge...?



## Ryan03

Hey there, I am in the process of installing cultured stone (Ledgestone) on a 5'x8' wall in my house. On Both sides of the 5' width of the wall will be exposed ends of the stone, as I am not wrapping around the corner in the stone. Looking for suggestions on good ways to cover the exposed edge of the unfinished stone. I'm Not able to find finished corners in the matching stone. I was thinking of possibly some type of wood trim (Chair rail) stained to match the hardwood floor to run vertically along the unfinished edge of stone/corner of wall..Floor to ceiling. 
Any help/suggestions would be appreciated!

- Ryan


----------



## dom-mas

It's a tough one. I've never come up with a real satisfactory transition between stone and another material. I think that the wood is the way to go. If anyone else has a different solution I would love to see it. Hiding the fact that it;s cultured stone is the hardest part of installing the damn stuff


----------



## Tscarborough

The only way to do it right in that application is to buy corners and cut off the leg. It still doesn't look right, a 4" return will always look better.


----------



## dom-mas

Tscarborough said:


> The only way to do it right in that application is to buy corners and cut off the leg. It still doesn't look right, a 4" return will always look better.


I was thinking that too but I think he can't get corners for some reason? Maybe bought a couple of box of flats off Kijiji (craigslist)or something


----------



## Tscarborough

Wood trim doesn't look right either, try and get some some cultured stone wainscot if it has to be trimmed.


----------



## dbrons

The only other thing I sometimes get away with is that some cultured stone have kinda a finished end. Ledge stone probably do. And so if I had straight ends to use I would take my grinder and shave off the texture bumps on the back of the stone till it's completely flat. Then cut some cross hatches away from the edge and apply a small amount of thin set keeping it away from the edge at the end of the wall. Stick it on the wall and press hard at the end so there is no gap anywhere no joint showing at all. 

This only works on some wall types, block, sometimes up against sheet rock, a tapered wall, it's not ideal though..
dave


----------



## donerightwyo

A fancy built up column on each end? I guess it depends if it ends on a corner or ends in the middle of the wall.


----------



## Tscarborough

I have done like Dbrons says on 45 degree walls, it looks OK, but I still back-cut corners. CS Ledgestone has more or less finished ends if you pay attention to the ones you use there, i.e. start on the edges and work in. You will still have to shave them flat though.


----------



## Ryan03

Yeah it's a tricky situation to make it look good and not half-assed.. I'd much rather stick to the same material; Stone finish..But of all the stores around that carry similar products, all I could find was a 6" travertine chair rail type of trim...So to do 6" pieces up an 8' wall might look too scabbed up I figured..


----------



## Tscarborough

4" return, it is how it would have to look if it were real. The only other option is to recess the stone so that is in plane with the rest of the wall, not stuck to it.


----------



## Ryan03

I agree with the 4" return, but even doing that, there would be a unfinished edge on the return if I used the material I got...


----------



## Tscarborough

That whole wall should be wrapped on all sides, then you have something.


----------



## lukachuki

dbrons said:


> The only other thing I sometimes get away with is that some cultured stone have kinda a finished end. Ledge stone probably do. And so if I had straight ends to use I would take my grinder and shave off the texture bumps on the back of the stone till it's completely flat. Then cut some cross hatches away from the edge and apply a small amount of thin set keeping it away from the edge at the end of the wall. Stick it on the wall and press hard at the end so there is no gap anywhere no joint showing at all.
> 
> This only works on some wall types, block, sometimes up against sheet rock, a tapered wall, it's not ideal though..
> dave


The fact that Dave has even touched adhered veneer blows my mind.


----------



## dbrons

> The fact that Dave has even touched adhered veneer blows my mind.


lol :jester: yeah, I know. I never did till I moved out here to California.


----------



## natural1

perhaps you could use another cultured stone with a straight edge and compliments you stone and use it as a border. If one side is uniform you can use that on the outside and trim the inside which will be hidden.

I agree wrapping the whole wall would look good but probably more work than you want to do.


----------



## Bigbricklayer

I would do something like this.


----------



## lukachuki

ask this question in the trim carpenter section and they will tell you just to use caulking!


----------



## dom-mas

hmmm caulking isn't the worst idea. At least you can paint it the same colour as the wall


----------



## parkers5150

Tscar is on point. Either wrap the whole thing or have the rock flush out. to recess the wall would be a lot of work.... instead just push the corners out the thickness of the stone and about six" wide:clap:


----------



## dom-mas

parkers5150 said:


> instead just push the corners out the thickness of the stone and about six" wide:clap:



Huh?

Sometimes you just have to accept that it is cultured stone and not try to fool anyone. This might be one of those cases.


----------

